# Nissan Leaf uses A123 battery cells?!



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Take a look at this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrNmplhx7ag&feature=related

I'm using A123 cells that look exactly the same as the Leaf cells. That would mean that A123 is selling these cells for a extremely low price to Nissan...

EDIT:

The cell on the video has a label tat says "Automotive Energy Supply Corporation":

http://www.eco-aesc.com/en/product.html

Still looks exactly like A123 15/20Ah


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

There are many companies who produce laminated Lithium cells in various chemistries.
A123 only produces LiFePO4 as far as I know. The Nissan Leaf uses Lithium Manganese carbonate batteries.

I know that Kokam, A123, Zippy, Tenergy, and quite a few more companies produce cells that look pretty much identical to each other. Most Lithium Polymer cells look like this. Many laptop batteries are using laminated cells that look very much the same too, not sure of the brands producing those laminated pouches but I'm sure there are more than I can count, I just haven't bothered to.


----------

